# Alec Bradley MAXX The Fix



## WyldKnyght

*Alec Bradley MAXX The Fix*

*Shape:* Robusto
*Size: *5 X 58
*Origin: *Honduras
*Wrapper: *Nicaraguan Maduro

I decided to try the Alec Bradley MAXX The Fix, which was bombed to me by Kevin (aka kapathy), at the V-Herf last night. At 58 this was one of the biggest RG I have smoked, I tend to prefer closer to 50 RG size, but what the heck had to try it sometime. I paired it with a Dr. Pepper spiked with Havana Club.

*Construction:* 9/10
Checking out this cigar it was amazing, a nice oily dark chocolate colored wrapper, some medium sized veins, nothing unappealing. It was firm yet spongy when squeezed.

*Flavor:* 20/25
The flavor of this cigar was very good. It had hints of cocoa and roasted coffee. I also got some caramel flavour throughout. The flavour was consistently earthy and smooth.

*Draw: *8/10
The draw was very nice with no major issues.

*Burn: *7/10
I only had to re-light once and for the most part the burn was except on a few occasions.

*Ash:* 4/5
The ash was a nice gray with a little flaking, I nubbed it at the 1" MARK SO I WOULDN'T WEAR IT.

*Smoke: *5/5
There was lots of heavy smoke, just the way I like it.

*Impression:* 30/35

Even though I prefer smaller RG cigars, overall I really enjoyed this cigar. From start to finish it smelled and tasted great. I will definitely smoke this cigar again.

*Overall Rating: 83/100*

Thanks Kevin for allowing me to try this stick bro'


----------



## kapathy

great review craig...... i really like that stick, short and fat just the way my wife....... oh crap nevermind. hahahahaha only difference i get from that is a little doughy flavor mixed in with the cocoa and coffee....... like a good morning pastry and coffee.


----------



## meatcake

great stick, you can't really go wrong with an Alec Bradley from my experience. The size is a bit daunting if your used to a smaller ring, but it is a great smoke. Since it was a Bomb, if you don't finish it, not much of a crime. But I have had good luck with the "start to finish" goodness of the AB line so far VS say a 5 Vegas which I find a bit hit/miss. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Desertlifter

Nice stick and your review mirrors my experience with these. They are often on the monster cheap for fivers, and even smokers of less robust fare seem to like them.

Aging does them little justice, IMO - I tucked one away for a year and it seemed to fade in the process some. Not bad, just lost some of its complexities.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Kevin told me it had 6-8 Months on it, so it was nicely aged... hmmmm


----------



## lebz

Great review! I had an Bradley bombed to me by Shuckins. I had the band somewhere.. can't remember which is terrible... but I really enjoyed it as well! At the B&M the shop owner was raving about the brand.


----------



## Abilash

I smoked this one just a couple of hours ago and I must say that this is for keeps, loved the flavours and the construction.


----------



## Fuzzy

Enjoyed your review

I got a fiver of the Fix on the cheap, smoke one ROTT and agree with most of your review. After a month at about 63%, burn and draw issues disappeared and the output of smoke and cocoa flavor seemed to increase.


----------



## Monster

nice review. I was planning on picking one of these up when I had the chance


----------



## MoreBeer

These are very good cigars for the price. Don't go crazy with the aging...it doesn't improve them much (if at all). Just get 'em to the right RH and smoke 'em.


----------



## meatcake

I just got 5 of these as part of a 10 for $27 deal a friend and I split. They are in a bit of shock from being mailed so I am going to give them a week or two to level out and smoke one. Can't wait! Loved the Prensado and the Tempus so I am sure this will be a beautiful smoke too.


----------



## meatcake

Been aging them since my last post, smoked one, good smoke, not great. A little on the peppery side for me. I like the Tempus and the Prensado a bit more.


----------



## WyldKnyght

meatcake said:


> Been aging them since my last post, smoked one, good smoke, not great. A little on the peppery side for me. I like the Tempus and the Prensado a bit more.


Let them sit for a couple months and try again, see if you notice the difference, mark down some notes now while it's fresh in your head...


----------



## meatcake

WyldKnyght said:


> Let them sit for a couple months and try again, see if you notice the difference, mark down some notes now while it's fresh in your head...


Way ahead of you. I'm kind of OCD so I already have a very detailed list of what I have with notes about how they taste/burn. What they pair well with. I love my other Alec Bradley's so I'm gonna give these another few months and try again.


----------



## BaconStrips

I have smoked many the fix smokes, I think they are great cigars. If you haven't tried the MAXX the Freak you really should. I think the larger size compliments the cigar and cools it down a lot and also mellows out the flavors.


----------



## Fuzzy

Probably does no justice to let them sit more than six months. They do seem to be a great three buck cigar that smokes well at lower RH.


----------



## jy617

Thanks for the review. I see these all the time on cigarmoster and was wondering if they were worth trying. Sounds like a yes!


----------



## cool hand luke

Nice review Graig, Next time i go to the Cigar room in Agawam, Mass i"ll try one...BOTL


----------



## Fuego

Good review..used to be one of my dailys


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Read your review so I tried one from an AB sampler yesterday. Nice smoke, lasted over 90 minutes too. Enjoyed it so I grabbed a 5er from the monster for $15.


----------



## earcutter

I had one of these back in the day at a local B&M - after smoking it, I couldn't stop thinking about it. It was fantastic. 

So I bought a 5er and set out to recreate that which was the fantastic experience at the B&M. But it didn't happen. At least not in the first three tries. Then on the fourth try - pure heaven!! I was ecstatic. Figured I just needed to let em rest a little longer. But when I had the 5th, it was a dud too. ARG. 

I don't know what to think or say about this cigar. Of the six times I have smoked it, two thirds of the time I couldn't be less impressed. The other third of the time they are fantastic!!

You think I got a bad batch? Or have others found them to be inconsistent as well? To this day I still think of buying another 5er... but there are so many to try lol.


----------

